# Iraqi foreign minister speaks out of M3 engines



## mike_m3 (Apr 6, 2003)

*Iraqi foreign minister speaks out on M3 engines*

- A classic by Jason at RF - www.theinformationminister.com/press.php?ID=612122631


----------



## jafo_18301 (Jul 19, 2002)

Couldn't find it, even with a cut and paste. Is the link real or is it fake? Don't make an idiot of PA people....

Thanks,

JAFO


----------



## mike_m3 (Apr 6, 2003)

jafo_18301 said:


> *Couldn't find it, even with a cut and paste. Is the link real or is it fake? Don't make an idiot of PA people....
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> JAFO *


a little harsh aren't we? the link is fine - try it, only an idiot would have problems accessing it


----------



## DINANISR3 (Aug 16, 2002)

worked for me :dunno:


----------

